# Recupérer FileXXX.CHK



## Jose Culot (11 Juillet 2011)

BonjourMon épouse s'est offerte un iMac et pour "économiser" son disque dur elle travaille uniquement avec un dd externe. Elle est allé chercher sur apple store "VirusBarrier Express".
Elle a scané son iMac et également les 4000 et quelque fichiers stockés sur le disque externe( Elle n'a pas pensé ) Résultat tous les fichier sont renommés "FileXXX.CHK.
Impossible de lire les fichiers et rien pour les restaurer.
J'ai fait une recherche mais les moyens proposés sont anciens et ne fonctionnent pas ou plus.(bompi 15/05/2006)
Je voudrais savoir si on  avait trouvé mieux depuis pour restaurer les fichiers .CHK.
Merci d'avance.  José.


----------



## edd72 (11 Juillet 2011)

Lors d'un scan antivirus, VirusBarrier renomme tous les fichiers en FileXXX.CHK???? C'est curieux ça, c'est quoi le but?


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Juillet 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Lors d'un scan antivirus, VirusBarrier renomme tous les fichiers en FileXXX.CHK???? C'est curieux ça, c'est quoi le but?



Il n'a pas renommé les fichiers qui étaient dans l'iMac....seulement les fichier .avi.... .mp3 etc ...etc dans le dd externe.


----------



## Flibust007 (11 Juillet 2011)

En voici une drôle de situation.
Et un comportement pour le moins inhabituel. ( DD externe utilisé à la place de l'interne ).

Je pense que le DD externe n'était pas dans le format requis ( par exemple en FAT ) , principalement pour virus barrier.
Je ne vois d'ailleurs pas l'utilité de cet anti virus.

..... Mode supposition ON :

A moins que les fichiers présents sur le DD externe aient été suspects ou proviennent du monde Win$. 
Auquel cas il eut fallu les vérifier avec les anti virus de ce monde.

Il faudrait un peu mieux spécifier et détailler tout l'environnement, parce que, comme cela .... on ira de supposition en supposition.

Intego n'a pas un service d'aide ?

Si ces fichiers proviennent de Win$, leur répliques n'existent pas encore quelque part ?

Et si, connaissant le type d'un fichier au choix, son extension CHK était remplacée par celle qui y correspond ?

Merci de répondre.

Tu habites quelle ville, José ??


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Bonjour&#8230;Mon épouse s'est offerte un iMac et pour "économiser" son disque dur elle travaille uniquement avec un dd externe. Elle est allé chercher sur apple store "VirusBarrier Express".
> Elle a scané son iMac et également les 4000 et quelque fichiers stockés sur le disque externe( Elle n'a pas pensé &#8230;&#8230 Résultat tous les fichier sont renommés "FileXXX.CHK.
> Impossible de lire les fichiers et rien pour les restaurer.
> J'ai fait une recherche mais les moyens proposés sont anciens et ne fonctionnent pas ou plus.(bompi 15/05/2006)
> ...


 
VirusBarrier ne doit pas modifier quoi que ce soit lors d'un scan.... je doute qu'il soit responsable, mais si tu penses que c'est le cas, prends vite contact avec le support technique d'Intego (support(at)intego.com) pour leur demander conseil


Personnellement, filexxx.chk évoque pour moi un chkdsk lancé sous DOS (ou Windows).... elle n'aurait pas lancé ce type de "check" en ayant branché le disque dur externe sur un PC?
je te conseille ce site (en anglais) qui a priori donne des solutions pour récupérer, sous Windows, ces fichiers chk
http://www.ericphelps.com/uncheck/index.htm


----------



## edd72 (12 Juillet 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Personnellement, filexxx.chk évoque pour moi un chkdsk lancé sous DOS (ou Windows).... elle n'aurait pas lancé ce type de "check" en ayant branché le disque dur externe sur un PC?
> je te conseille ce site (en anglais) qui a priori donne des solutions pour récupérer, sous Windows, ces fichiers chk
> http://www.ericphelps.com/uncheck/index.htm



Ah oui, c'est très différent ça, ce serait des fichiers corrompus (DD externe défectueux ou débranché à l'arrache, etc.) qui auraient essayé d'être récupérés par un Windows...

DD externe partitionné? Quel format? etc, etc.


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour...Merci pour votre intérêt.
Le DD externe en question (comme les DD externes que nous possédons ) est utilisé par son Win et par mon Mac, donc on peut penser qu'il est bien formaté.

Pomme i===> File001.CHK: Fichier exécutable Unix. Mais là ça sort de mes compétences.

En effet la plupart des fichiers sont des copies venant de son PC( des .avi et des copies de diapo de son cru) les autres venant de mon Mac.( ce qui ne pose pas problème pour la récupérationles fichiers venant de mon DD externe y sont encore.)

Pour ses diapo je pense qu'elle va pouvoir les récupérer sur son site Netlog. Pour le reste on verra si on peut trouver une solution "CHK".
Le DD de son iMac ne stocke que les applications, elle balance tout le reste sur 2DD externes
J'habite Namurnous avons la réputation d'être lents..normal on est constamment obligés d'attendre les traînards.


----------



## Flibust007 (12 Juillet 2011)

Pas chercher plus loin.

C'est l'anti virus Intego qui a corrompu tout.
Incompatibilité du format.
Perdu. A ne pas recommencer.


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2011)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Pas chercher plus loin.
> 
> C'est l'anti virus Intego qui a corrompu tout.
> Incompatibilité du format.
> Perdu. A ne pas recommencer.


 

Cette hypothèse ne me convaint pas du tout... l'antivirus d'Intego n'a aucune raison de modifier le nom des fichiers et sait parfaitement gérer les volumes FAT32 (les clés USB par exemple) et si tu fais une recherche Google, c'est bien Windows qui crée ces fichiers FileXXX.chk en cas de plantage
(et il y a des utilitaires semble-t-il, capables de reconstituer les fichiers originaux à partir de ces éléments... voir le lien que j'ai mis dans mon message précédent)


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Juillet 2011)

Concernant CHK il y a de la littérature sur Wiki...ça dépasse mon entendement.


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Juillet 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> voir le lien que j'ai mis dans mon message précédent)



Apparemment (le lien )ça ne fonctionne qu'avec Win.  Mais le DD externe en question n'apparaît pas sur le bureau du PC Win de mon épouse.
Je lui ai suggéré de s'en prendre à Mac vu que c'est lui qui lui a "vendu" l'anti virus...On verra bien....pour ma part sans initiative de sa part, je laisse tomber.
Merci à vous pour vos interventions.


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2011)

C'est normal que ça ne fonctionne qu'avec WINDOWS, vu que ce pb de fichiers Filexxx.chk est un problème WINDOWS!!!

Sachant un peu comment fonctionne VirusBarrier (pour avoir contribué à des béta test et bcp échangé avec les développeurs d'INTEGO), je peux vous assurer qu'il n'y a aucun risque que VirusBarrier ait pu modifier des fichiers ou corrompre le catalog de ce disque.

Je pense qu'il y a eu un souci lorsque ce disque était relié au PC sous Windows, peut-être a-t-il été débranché sans éjection préalable et qu'au branchement suivant Windows a eu du mal à relire le catalog et a lancé une procédure de check disk (CHKDSK) conduisant à la création de ces fichiers "theoriquement" de récupération.


----------



## edd72 (12 Juillet 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Bonjour...Merci pour votre intérêt.
> Le DD externe en question (comme les DD externes que nous possédons ) est utilisé par son Win et par mon Mac, donc on peut penser qu'il est bien formaté.



Ce n'était pas la question mais indirectement tu y réponds, si ton disque fonctionne sous Windows c'est qu'il est formatté dans un format Windows (sans doute du FAT32 si tu n'as rien installé sur ton Mac pour écrire du NTFS).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h32 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Je pense qu'il y a eu un souci lorsque ce disque était relié au PC sous Windows, peut-être a-t-il été débranché sans éjection préalable et qu'au branchement suivant Windows a eu du mal à relire le catalog et a lancé une procédure de check disk (CHKDSK) conduisant à la création de ces fichiers "theoriquement" de récupération.



Oui ces CHK ont clairement été créés coté Windows, rien à voir avec Intego...

Sans rentrer dans la "littérature", ici, c'est clair:
"The CHK file type is primarily associated with 'CHKDSK/SCANDISK Output'.  File fragments cleaned from the disk. When you run the DOS or Windows  disk checking programs they can find errors and may write these out as  file fragments in .CHK files."
=>
"Le type de fichier CHK est principalement celui des fichiers de sortie de «CHKDSK / SCANDISK» = Fragments de fichiers nettoyés. Lorsque  vous exécutez les programmes DOS ou Windows qui vérifient le disque,  s'ils trouvent des erreurs, ils écrivent ces fragments de fichiers CHK.."
(pour rappel CHKDSK et SCANDISK sont des outils/commandes DOS et Windows (donc Microsoft), rien à voir avec OS X ou un quelconque logiciel tiers)


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Juillet 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Oui ces CHK ont clairement été créés coté Windows, rien à voir avec Intego...



Je ne suis pas d'accord avec tes conclusions parce que:
Le disque externe fonctionnait aussi bien sur l'iMac que sur mon MacBook que sur son PC.
Lors de l'incident le disque est branché sur son iMac...le seul élément perturbateur ne peut être que le scan de l'antivirus.(Win ne peut intervenir, le PC n'est pas branché).


----------



## edd72 (12 Juillet 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec tes conclusions parce que:
> Le disque externe fonctionnait aussi bien sur l'iMac que sur mon MacBook que sur son PC.
> Lors de l'incident le disque est branché sur son iMac...le seul élément perturbateur ne peut être que le scan de l'antivirus.(Win ne peut intervenir, le PC n'est pas branché).



Et pourtant c'est bien SCANDISK ou CHKDSK qui produit ces fichiers... Je pense que le sujet est clos alors (pour moi ces fichiers sont apparus lors du branchement précédent sous Windows -et surement après un débranchement à l'arrache-).

Tu peux contacter Intego pour leur exprimer tes soupçons et voir s'ils ont déjà entendu parlé d'un truc pareil provoqué par VirusBarrier...


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2011)

Je pense plutôt qu'elle a découvert ces fichiers CHK une fois le disque rebranché sur le Mac... mais ils ont été créés sur le PC.

VirusBarrier n'écrit RIEN sur le disque quand il scanne un disque externe. Il ne fait que LIRE les fichiers. La lecture ne peut absolument pas modifier quoi que ce soit sur le disque en question.


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Juillet 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Et pourtant c'est bien SCANDISK ou CHKDSK qui produit ces fichiers... Je pense que le sujet est clos alors (pour moi ces fichiers sont apparus lors du branchement précédent sous Windows -et surement après un débranchement à l'arrache-).
> 
> Tu peux contacter Intego pour leur exprimer tes soupçons et voir s'ils ont déjà entendu parlé d'un truc pareil provoqué par VirusBarrier...



 C'est fait.

Ecrit par remy
Je pense plutôt qu'elle a découvert ces fichiers CHK une fois le disque  rebranché sur le Mac... mais ils ont été créés sur le PC.

VirusBarrier n'écrit RIEN sur le disque quand il scanne un disque  externe. Il ne fait que LIRE les fichiers. La lecture ne peut absolument  pas modifier quoi que ce soit sur le disque en question.
=============================

Et les fichiers venant de mon Mac et du sien ont été également transformé par son PC.?


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> C'est fait.
> 
> Ecrit par remy
> Je pense plutôt qu'elle a découvert ces fichiers CHK une fois le disque rebranché sur le Mac... mais ils ont été créés sur le PC.
> ...


 

Bien sûr! à partir du moment où les fichiers sont sur le disque (a fortiori sur un disque formatté FAT32), que ce soit vu de Windows ou de MacOS, plus rien ne les distingue. Ce sont des fichiers, point barre.

Windows ne réussissant plus à lire le catalog du disque, il lance un check disk (CHKDSK), parcourt tout le disque secteur par secteur, et dès qu'il trouve quelque chose qui ressemble à un morceau de fichier il le liste dans un nouveau "catalog" sous le nom Filexxx.chk dans l'optique de reconstituer ensuite des fichiers valides en essayant de reconstituer le puzzle de ces morceaux de fichiers

C'est cette reconstruction que se propose de faire les utilitaires Windows indiqués dans le lien que j'avais donné dans une réponse plus haut dans ce fil de discussion.


----------



## Jose Culot (19 Juillet 2011)

Salut....Je viens ,ici, faire amende honorable...
Il faut bien imputer le fait d'avoir renommé les fichiers du DD externe à Win. L'anti virus "VirusBarrier Express" n'y est pour rien.( mes culpa...etc)
On a listé les quelques 5000 "Files xxx CHK" classés par poids et en renommant les fichiers dans leur noms d'origine on retrouve les fichiers en clair....Par contre pour les légers ça ne fonctionne pas.
Merci donc aux auteurs d'avis éclairés qui se sont donné la peine de me conseiller alors que je ne voulais rien savoir.
José.
PS: N'empêche...J'ai écrit à "VirusBarrier Express" pour connaître leur point de vue...j'attends encore.


----------



## edd72 (19 Juillet 2011)

Pas de problème.
Reste à savoir pourquoi Windows a lancé ce scan et estimé qu'autant de fichiers étaient corrompus...


----------

